# Help with Identifying "left behind" timber



## bamabr549 (May 2, 2018)

A guy at work gave me some logs that were left behind by some loggers and have been on the ground, piled up for about 1-2 years. I'm somewhat new to sawmilling. I've had my Woodmizer LT15 for just over a year now so I'm still learning all I can. Anyway, I had a pretty good day sawing and thought I would share some photos from this past weekend. 

I'm not 100% positive but I think what I sawed was poplar & hickory. The land owner didn't know what all was in the piles so I just picked out what looked good. The last two pics are the bark that came from these pieces. I may go back for more if you guys give me great feedback. I would appreciate any advice on what I have sawed. Thumbs up or thumbs down. Most of of it is milled at 8/4 and 9/4 and the poplar (?) at 3-1/2" square.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2018)

Really hard for me to tell looking at pics on my cell phone, but I'll say this, poplar will mill very easy, and if it's hickory it will be very hard. Don't stack this wood anywhere near other wood until it has been kiln dried to kill bugs. Wood that has been down that long is sure to have bugs in it. And in the second from the laat pic I see a ton of woodpecker holes so that means it had bugs even before it was felled.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 2, 2018)

Looks nice especially the darker pieces...it looks like FORD wood to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2018)

Looks like poplar to me, the other I don't know. Pretty stuff though! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 2, 2018)

I think poplar and hickory look right, that hickory looks really nice, I hear its hard to dry though. ... At least in thick cuts like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamabr549 (May 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Really hard for me to tell looking at pics on my cell phone, but I'll say this, poplar will mill very easy, and if it's hickory it will be very hard. Don't stack this wood anywhere near other wood until it has been kiln dried to kill bugs. Wood that has been down that long is sure to have bugs in it. And in the second from the laat pic I see a ton of woodpecker holes so that means it had bugs even before it was felled.



Good to know. Both was very easy to cut. Thanks for the input!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 2, 2018)

One other clue for you, Darron. Hickory will smell like a sweaty horse when it's milled. Hopefully, you know what a sweaty horse smells like. And Barry is right about it being hard to dry. However, bowl turners will like it for its figure and can deal with the moisture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bamabr549 (May 3, 2018)

Thanks Franklin! I didn't notice that smell but "yes" I know what a sweaty horse smells like.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 3, 2018)

Is it me or is it strange that they know what a sweaty horse smell like?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 3, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Is it me or is it strange that they know what a sweaty horse smell like?


It's you, Lou. I'll bet you don't even know how to plow behind a mule. I do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 3, 2018)

At lease with 2, you can often pull a straight furrow (row) easier...

Couple end grain shots could help.

Yes, looks like 'Yellow poplar', but some of the Populus genus have the same tint wood. 'Cucumber magnolia' is another option. Some of it reminded me of 'Sweet-gum', the red-gum run. Fives logs looked like a possible hickory.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (May 11, 2018)

The logs on the top left and far right are surely sweet gum--warps like crazy when drying. Big enough to have red gum in the logs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

